

We're Sorry - chrisdinn
http://blog.scribblelive.com/2012/03/were-sorry-2/

======
sp332
As an end-user, I like Scribble. And really, if The Verge is putting up with
vid.io's consistently inconsistent crap, they shouldn't complain about an
occasional glitch from Scribble.

